# Best way to keep other boarders from toying with your horses?



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

I have recently moved from a family ranch in Utah, to a public boarding facility in Texas. I am boarding three show horses in this barn which is completley self care. I am having an issue with children and adults tinkering with my horses, feeding them while I am not around, and using my equipment without permission. Because this is self care, there is no reason for anyone to be aorund my horses but me. My question is, what is the best way to deal with this. I have never run into this situation because I have always had a private barn. I know things are different in a public facility, but how would you handle this as a new boarder?
Also the barn owner, moves horses into pastures and new stalls often without reason or owner consent. He is older and a bit senile. It has caused many accidents and fights with aggresive horses. Would the barn owner be responsible for any costs associated with this? Thanks.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

The barn owner might be responsible if it is self care. When you signed your contract for the facility, if it wasn't stated in there that the help would be doing any turnout or anything, if something happened to your horse, you might be able to ask them to pay. But, it would probably be an arguement. I would just ask the barn owner to let you move your horse yourself. I used to board somewhere that the barn owner was old and stuck in his ways, so when I wanted something, I had to make it seem like his idea. So you could say, "Wow, you've been working hard. I agree things should be easier for you. Just let me do it so you can keep focusing on your job."

As far as the kids and families toying with your horse, heres an idea.... I have a friend who would post signs on her stall that said "DANGER! DO NOT FEED. HORSE WILL FOUNDER!" The horse was not prone to founder at all! But it was an effective sign. You could also try a note that says they bite. That will keep kids fingers away.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

That's what I was going to say Wancata, put up a sign. As far as other people using your equipment, do you have a locker or anything you can store it in? I am fortunate that I am the only boarder at my barn so I don't have to worry about it, but I have often heard of this issue with multiple boarders. Unfortunately I think the safest thing for you to do is lock your stuff up.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

The boarding facility I am at, and am leaving for a new one ASAP (just got to pick a new one), claimed that they never have a problem with stealing or people taking people's things. However, I've had to hunt down lead ropes, spray bottles, brushes, and am out a very nice pair of side reins. I was much happier when I could lock my things. Can't wait to have that option again.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lock up your equipment, and put HUGE signs up stating that these horses are privately owned and no one is allowed to touch, feed, ride, etc. them.

If it were me though, I'd be looking for another facility. The combination of people who feel entitled to use and handle what isn't theirs, and a senile BO putting aggressive horses together, is just something I wouldn't want to deal with. :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It sounds like this is not the type of facility you would want to stay at.

Senile owner being a pretty good reason to find some where else, add the people feeding your horses with out your permission and I would be looking for a new barn.


Have you talked to any of the other boarders there? Do they have these problems? How do they deal with them?


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Put up signs that your horse has some crazy contagious disease so they dont touch them then also put the sign by your tack that if they use it they will spread it to other horses. LOL Might make the barn owner mad but if they are not willing to handle the situation then o well... Put on there they have shipping feaver and rain rot.. that should do the trick.. LOL


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will make a sign. I would love to move barns, but this is the only facility withing an hour of my home. Other boarders have complained about the same problem, but they are quick to do the same thing. All we have is one tack room that is shared by everyone. I have ended up keeping everything in my truck and you all know that can fill up the backseat fast! Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you buy a locking tack trunk? I know a lot of places allow those in the aisleways right next to your horse's stall.


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

Also, the owner had no contract. All he asked for was coggins. He is recently divorced, his ex wife being the horse person and doesnt have a clue what to do. But he is elderly and stuck in his ways ESPECIALLY when it comes from a woman telling him what to do. Ugh.


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

The trunk is a great idea!


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

He might just be the type of guy where you have to say straight up what you want. Just say. I want THIS to happen.... x, y , and z. Can you do this? Make him answer you and come to a clear solution. If he says no, then ask him what the alternative is, and see if it is something you can work with.

Unless hes anything like the guy that owns the barn I board at, the conversation will go more like this....

Me - "I want my horse to go out in the paddock. Not the arena. Is this a problem?"
Owner - "I tied my dog to a tree limb all weekend. It was the best tie up situation ever. You shoulda seen it."
Me - *Confused face*


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

One of the women at my barn has a sign that says her 'horse has food allergies, do not feed' - I used to believe it, but recently I am questioning whether she's just a meany who doesn't want her horse to have cookies. =(
Seriously, either way, I respect and understand it. I don't really like it when people give my horse cookies either. (she gets More than enough from me.)

anyway, a sign would be a good idea, I think. If the people there have Any respect at all.


----------

